# Source-Code aus einer Textdatei kompilieren und ausführen



## Eru (27. Okt 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Meine Projektgruppe hat es sich als Aufgabe gestellt, eine Java-Applikation zu schreiben, welche aus einer Textdatei einen Java-Source-Code kompiliert und diesen, wenn er fehlerfrei ist, auszuführen.

Hat jemand Erfahrung von euch, aus einer Datei etwas zu kompilieren?
Ich suche nämlich gerade nach Befehlen, wie man diese Aufgabe realisieren kann.
compileClass und exec hab ich bis jetzt gefunden. Aber ausprobieren konnte ich sie noch nicht.

Hat jemand Tipps für mich?

MfG
Eru


----------



## Roar (27. Okt 2004)

Eru hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hat jemand Tipps für mich?



die suchfunktion und Runtime#exec

wieso probierst du es nich vorher aus bevor du fragst?


----------



## meez (27. Okt 2004)

Schau mal in den Tomcat Sourcen nach...


----------



## Guest (27. Okt 2004)

Versuch's mit "com.sun.tools.javac.Main" in tools.jar

```
...
Class clazz = Class.forName("com.sun.tools.javac.Main");
Object compiler = clazz.newInstance();
Method compileMethod = clazz.getMethod("compile", new Class[] { java.lang.String[].class });
int result = ((Integer)compileMethod.invoke(compiler, new Object[] { source })).intValue();
...
```


----------



## Bleiglanz (28. Okt 2004)

Suche in diesem Forum oder mit Google

BeanShell

BCEL

tools.jar (siehe oben)

Eclipse Incremental Compiler (http://help.eclipse.org/help30/index.jsp?topic=/org.eclipse.jdt.doc.isv/guide/jdt_api_compile.htm)

uvm.


----------

